# TEE and CABG



## ktsirtsan (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello,
I was wondering if anybody can tell me if I can bill 

93318 - Echocardiography, transesophageal (TEE) for monitoring purposes, including probe placement, real time 2-dimensional image acquisition and interpretation leading to ongoing (continuous) assessment of (dynamically changing) cardiac pumping function and to therapeutic measures on an immediate time basis 

along with 33533 - CABG, 1 arterial graft? Both were done by the same provider. Thank you.


----------



## Quiet_Mary (Feb 5, 2013)

*Did you ever find this out?*

Did you ever find out if the TEE for monitoring could be billed with the CABG?


----------

